# GT RTS All Terra Mountain Bike with Girvin Vector Forks



## Sheepdisease (Aug 30, 2008)

Hello, I am the owner of a GT RTS All Terra Mountain Bike with Girvin Vector Forks. I took the bike in to be serviced and was told the the suspension had seen better days. I am thinking about replacing the suspension so that it works optimally again.

I know nothing about suspension so I'd appreciate if if you could tell me the best way to go about improving the suspension cheaply (or at minimal cost). I've read something about converting to a spring instead of the elastomer (which has now gone rock hard).

What do you think?

*Side view:* 









*Front view:* 









*Angled view:* 









*Front suspension:* 









*Rear suspension:* 









Also, how would I go about sorting out etched scratches on the frame and other common ailments that come with a bike of such age to make it look like new?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Man there is a lot of stuff hangin' off that bike.


Metal polish will help bring the shine back to the frame a bit.

1 1/8" head tube will give you options for a different front fork. Aside from being difficult to find parts for, its probably just cheaper to get a different fork altogether. 

Not sure what options you have out back. eBay and some patience I suppose.


----------



## Sheepdisease (Aug 30, 2008)

A lot of accessories you mean? The lights, pump, drinks holder and bottle, mud guards and lock? It's no problem as the majority of it is very light plastic.

I'd like to see some other people's opinions on this issue before asking you further questions about changing head tubes if you don't mind.

Thank you for your support thus far.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Try this thread for the fork:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=320875

Here's some rear shock info, though I don't think I see a link to a replacement.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=242252

Still, you might contact revive that thread to see if anyone came up with something. The shock may be serviceable by Hippietech, Push or one of the other speciliasts.


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

This forum is mostly used by collectors of classic bikes, hence the comments about polishing it up and removing 'extraneous' parts 

However, if you just want to get it into riding condition...

The front elastomers are obviosly gone. It's hard to find replacements. Your best bet may be to replace it entirely with a modern fork.

As for the rear, it's an air/oil shock, so it should be rebuildable. The rubber seals may be deteriorated, but you might get lucky and find that it just needs new oil.


----------



## Sheepdisease (Aug 30, 2008)

cegrover, thank you for the link. I'll see what I can get from that thread.

robinmiller, I would like to get it into riding condition and then try and get it to look as good as new by getting rid of the etched scratches in the metalwork of the frame etc.

If I have to get a modern fork, which some are advising and others are against the idea of, what fork should I go for? What would I have to do in order to rebuild the rear?

Thank you all for sharing your time, ideas and suggestions!


----------



## orangejust (Jun 16, 2006)

you can get replacement elastomers and spring upgrade kits for Girvin Vectors here: http://www.rapiddescentscotland.co.uk/

good luck 

PS if you decide to ditch them I'll pay postage to have 'em!


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Sheepdisease said:


> If I have to get a modern fork, which some are advising and others are against the idea of, what fork should I go for? What would I have to do in order to rebuild the rear?


Fork's up to you - you probably want something that will keep the height of the front end the same (i.e. won't mess up the geometry and thus steering responsiveness, etc). That means similar travel. Beyond that, it's up to you what you want to spend, how light you want it, what adjustments you want, etc.

What's wrong with the rear suspension? Having the shock serviced is one thing (probably not cheap), but you also have bushings to worry about. Is it noisy and/or loose in its movement? Did the shop give you any useful feedback, or did they just say the suspension has seen better days?

Who cares what it looks like, as long as you like the ride...


----------



## Sheepdisease (Aug 30, 2008)

orangejust, right so one option is the CORMF Spring (front: medium) upgrade for the Girvin Vector ii fork that came on the Proflex [856, 956, X-works, 1996 Beast, 1996 Animal] that have the gold coloured ODS shock with yellow elastomers. A solution to replace the Elastomers! £37.50 (found here: http://www.rapiddescentscotland.co...._user_op=view_page&PAGE_id=4&MMN_position=7:7)

cegrover, I want to spend as little as possible so that I have something of a similar weight, which will provide as much support and comfort as the Garvin Vector Forks were designed to give.

They told me that it had just seen better days, that it did not provide much support any more.

I just want it to look spiff buddy.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

What you're looking to do (spend very little) and what you're trying to achieve (get the bike operating properly using what you already have) is going to make things difficult for you.


----------



## Sheepdisease (Aug 30, 2008)

That may be true, but I am sure with all of your support it is possible.


----------



## orangejust (Jun 16, 2006)

Sheepdisease said:


> orangejust, right so one option is the CORMF Spring (front: medium) upgrade for the Girvin Vector ii fork that came on the Proflex [856, 956, X-works, 1996 Beast, 1996 Animal] that have the gold coloured ODS shock with yellow elastomers. A solution to replace the Elastomers! £37.50 (found here: http://www.rapiddescentscotland.co.uk/index.php?module=pagemaster&PAGE_user_op=view_page&PAGE_id=4&MMN_position=7:7)
> 
> quote]
> 
> I got the COR spring upgrade for my Vectors a couple of years back and it's very good.


----------



## Sheepdisease (Aug 30, 2008)

orangejust said:


> Sheepdisease said:
> 
> 
> > orangejust, right so one option is the CORMF Spring (front: medium) upgrade for the Girvin Vector ii fork that came on the Proflex [856, 956, X-works, 1996 Beast, 1996 Animal] that have the gold coloured ODS shock with yellow elastomers. A solution to replace the Elastomers! £37.50 (found here: http://www.rapiddescentscotland.co.uk/index.php?module=pagemaster&PAGE_user_op=view_page&PAGE_id=4&MMN_position=7:7)
> ...


----------



## Sheepdisease (Aug 30, 2008)

orangejust said:


> Sheepdisease said:
> 
> 
> > orangejust, right so one option is the CORMF Spring (front: medium) upgrade for the Girvin Vector ii fork that came on the Proflex [856, 956, X-works, 1996 Beast, 1996 Animal] that have the gold coloured ODS shock with yellow elastomers. A solution to replace the Elastomers! £37.50 (found here: http://www.rapiddescentscotland.co.uk/index.php?module=pagemaster&PAGE_user_op=view_page&PAGE_id=4&MMN_position=7:7)
> ...


----------



## orangejust (Jun 16, 2006)

I've never used them with elastomers as mine were hard when I got my bike second hand, so can't say. Spring works great though. You just remove the shock from the forks, whip off the old elastomers and bung on the new spring with the machined cups that come with it and hey presto, job's a good'un.


----------



## Sheepdisease (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow, thank you for this information.


----------



## balcs (Apr 6, 2005)

I went for the COR springs on an old Vector and they work great. In fact I think the spring is a lot better than the rubber-bumper system ever was. You may want to change the oil in the damper to a heavier weight if it is too bouncy. However the springs do cost more than zero. Back when that fork was young there were some companies making upgrade springs for them (Speed Springs was one), and they turn up on ebay sometimes. 

I am pretty sure the newer Noleen Cross-Link springs (which are easier to find in bike shops) do not fit. Anyone know about this? 

Not sure about the rear shock on that bike, but I think it's a Noleen and it's nitrogen-charged. Thus, it is not user serviceable unless the user has a motorcycle shop. However, it should last damn near forever without service.


----------



## Sheepdisease (Aug 30, 2008)

Someone said to me:

Sheepdisease wrote:
So a CORFM spring is a bad idea then? Lost oil? What do I need to do to sort this out?

An undamped spring on a fork is a bad idea; but with no specific experience of this type of Girvin fork there may be independent damping (although i suspect the original design relies on the inherent damping properties of the elastomer)?

Whilst someone else agreed with you and said that the spring upgrade was a great move. The CORMF spring can be found here:

http://rapiddescentscotland.co.uk/i..._user_op=view_page&PAGE_id=4&MMN_position=7:7

Although others are recommending a Mag or Z2.

What do you think?

The rear shock is making a funny noise when it is compressed:

View My Video


----------



## balcs (Apr 6, 2005)

There is an oil damping cartridge in the center of the elastomer ('ODS' means 'oil damping system'). It works fine with a spring.


----------

